# Anyone from Indonesia waiting for a partner migration visa?



## asti (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am a new member here and this is my first post. I am an Indonesian and married to an Australian man. We lodged our partner migration visa application on 28 May 2014, completed all documents required and have a CO in charge. Yes, we've been told that it may take up to 12 months and it's only almost 4 months since lodgement but we have been pretty anxious about its progress.

We were wondering if there were anyone from Indonesia in this forum who are also waiting for their partner visa and would care to share their experience with this visa wait. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Asti
I am still waiting for my 309 visa too. 
I have lodged it on 23 July 2014 and done the medical few weeks after that.
Then still waiting until now.
I am sure your 309 visa should be granted at this moment


----------



## asti (Sep 17, 2014)

Silky said:


> Hi Asti
> I am still waiting for my 309 visa too.
> I have lodged it on 23 July 2014 and done the medical few weeks after that.
> Then still waiting until now.
> I am sure your 309 visa should be granted at this moment


Hi Silky,
Thank you for the kind word. Yeah, it's been almost 11 months now and still no news. Have you heard any news from the Embassy? Did you apply in Jakarta or Bali?


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Asti. No worries at all 
Keep praying and waiting. There's nothing we can do about it. 
Hopefully won't be over 12 months. 

Neither do I. Haven't heard anything yet from them. 
At least I can stay with hubby in Oz while waiting for it


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

I did apply at Jakarta (AVAC)


----------



## Noodles86 (Apr 8, 2014)

We applied in November 2014 for a PMV but have now changed it to a Spouse visa as we were married in February. From what I've read on other posts, it seems like they have started processing Visa's from people who applied in August and September 2014. Have either of you heard anything yet?


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Hai Noodles
I'm not heard anything about my 309 visa yet.
About 2 weeks ago I have contacted my CO due to I need to extend my visitor visa and she said can't give any info yet.
It has been nearly 11 months now.
But I keep on positive thinking. Inshaallah... ^__^


----------



## rora (Jun 9, 2015)

We applied for a 309 in Jakarta in November 2014. So far we've heard nothing.

Noodles86 just wondering where you read they are now processing visas lodged in August and September 2014?


----------



## Noodles86 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh damn! But at least you can stay with your husband in the meantime! How do you extend your visitor visa? Do you have to go back to Indonesia to get another one? We made the decision for my husband to stay in Indonesia so that he can keep working, it's so hard, but we're trying to be patient. Yes that's all we can do think positive and keep praying! Insyaallah you hear something soon! It would be such a lovely gift for Idul Fitri . Keep us updated


----------



## Noodles86 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Rora,

I have been reading a lot of posts in this forum, and there are quite a few people who applied in August and September 2014 and have just got approvals in the last couple of days. Maybe they were all for Low Risk countries though I can't remember...


----------



## rora (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Noodles. Unfortunately I don't think we can use the updates from people who applied in other locations as a very accurate guide as the processing time varies so much between countries. From Asti and Silky's posts above it looks like the embassy in Jakarta really is taking the full 12 month average processing time. But fingers crossed.

Silky, would you mind sharing a little about your experience applying for the visitor visa while waiting for the partner visa to be processed? Did you need to show that you had a job/savings/assets in Indonesia and incentive to return before your visitor visa expires? Which visitor visa stream did you apply for? Did you talk to your CO about it in advance or just apply and see what happened?


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Noodles86 said:


> Oh damn! But at least you can stay with your husband in the meantime! How do you extend your visitor visa? Do you have to go back to Indonesia to get another one? We made the decision for my husband to stay in Indonesia so that he can keep working, it's so hard, but we're trying to be patient. Yes that's all we can do think positive and keep praying! Insyaallah you hear something soon! It would be such a lovely gift for Idul Fitri . Keep us updated


Yes that's right . I don't have "No Further Stay" condition in my visitor visa, that's why I can extend it in Oz by online and don't need to go back to Indonesia at all. This is my 2nd extension of Visitor Visa.
You can submit your visitor visa as well and tell them in the letter it is for family reunion purpose so the immigration might give you visitor visa without "NFS" condition.
Aammiinn3x.. I wish that too . Will write in this forum once they grant me the 309 visa.


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

rora said:


> Thanks Noodles. Unfortunately I don't think we can use the updates from people who applied in other locations as a very accurate guide as the processing time varies so much between countries. From Asti and Silky's posts above it looks like the embassy in Jakarta really is taking the full 12 month average processing time. But fingers crossed.
> 
> Silky, would you mind sharing a little about your experience applying for the visitor visa while waiting for the partner visa to be processed? Did you need to show that you had a job/savings/assets in Indonesia and incentive to return before your visitor visa expires? Which visitor visa stream did you apply for? Did you talk to your CO about it in advance or just apply and see what happened?


Hi Rora,
Actually I submit my Visitor (subclass 600) visa in the same time when I submit my partner visa in AVAC Jakarta. 
I submit all documents as required in Visitor (subclass 600) visa.
Just in the invitation letter my husband mentioned: 
"(Name) is in the process of applying for a temporary partner visa and then eventually applying for a permanent partner visa"

To let the embassy know that I have been applied the Partner Visa and that's why they gave me the visa without "No Further Stay" condition.
I can extend it onshore whenever it's expired and no need to leave the country at all. 
However the cost for extend the visa is more expensive it's about $335.

I have talked to someone in AVAC and ask about it. That's why I can submit those documents (Visitor Visa Partner Visa) in the same time.

Do you already submit your Partner Visa Rora?


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Rora, I forget to mention that we don't to show we had a job/savings/assets in Indonesia and incentive to return before the visitor visa expires.
Just show them how the husband responsible for financial things such as the transfer from his account into your account or it's better is you have joint account


----------



## rora (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Silky. Yes, we lodged our application last November. It sounds like the visitor visa process was very straightforward for you. We were very worried about risking a rejection in applying for a visitor visa. But it seems like they are more willing to grant visitor visas to people who are waiting for the partner visa than I originally thought.


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes that's righy Rora. 
Visitor visa is the only one visa that can be submitted along with partner visa.
Just write a very nice invitation letter to the embassy and their heart might be will melting for you so they'll give you a good visitor visa.
Insyaalloh


----------



## debbybong (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello all 
I'm glad I found this Indonesia thread 

I was wondering if Noodles86 and Rora have heard from the CO yet?
If yes, how long have you waited?
We're going to apply for 300 in couple of days and since I haven't seen him for quite a long time, we hope we can lodge a 600 asap.

Silky you wrote you applied 300 and 600 at the same time? How long was it until you received the grant? 

Cheers, Debbie


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome deb ^__^
For me, I have waited my CO about 3 months and it's because she wants some signed by Justice of The Peace.
I'm not sure how long to wait the CO, because I read in this forum many people get different time for their CO.

I think you mean is 309 (Partner Visa)?
For the 309 visa I'm still waiting for it until now.
But for the 600 visa, they gave it to me in 12 days.
And I tell them that I hoping to go back to OZ ASAP and I attach the copy of booked ticket (not pay it yet).


----------



## debbybong (Feb 14, 2015)

lol lol my mistake! I mean 309.
I hope you'll get the grant soon 
I was worried about lodging 2 applications at the same time, I thought it would be the best to hear from the CO, do medical check, and then apply for 600.
But since you did it and succeeded, I think I would give it a try.
But it is going to be different because apparently we can't apply online for 600 and I think online application is way easier than paper.
Did you do medical check in Australia?
I'm sooooo nervous! lol
Thank you for your quick reply 



Silky said:


> Welcome deb ^__^
> For me, I have waited my CO about 3 months and it's because she wants some signed by Justice of The Peace.
> I'm not sure how long to wait the CO, because I read in this forum many people get different time for their CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks deb for your wish. aammiinn3x. I hope so too ^__^
I know how is the feeling for being worried, nervous and waiting...
It makes me so excited when I found somebody from Indonesia in the same situation.

Before I submit it I have a talked with an officer in AVAC.
That's why I am confidence to submit both 600 & 309 visa ^__^

Unfortunately Indonesia is including in HR (High Risk) country that's we can have the online system. But once they grant you the 600 visa without NFS condition, then you can extend it by online in Oz and very quick too.
Last time I extend my 600 visa it only took about 3 hours to get the new one!

I have my medical check in Bali which is in the same day I fly out to Oz.
The medical team was complain me when I told them about that.
Because they were worried if they found something in my chest rontgen which is will effect to the 309 visa.
They said the medical check up result will turn up in the next day. 
I was wondering why it took so long. normally we find the result in the same day.
Weird hey...
However I just keep fly on that day LOL because I know I have no problem with the chest rontgen

Don't forget ask to your husband to write a very nice invitation letter to the embassy.
They might give you 600 visa without NFS.
Wish you luck deb


----------



## rora (Jun 9, 2015)

Debbybong, I don't know how it worked for others but we never received an official email advising us who our allocated case officer is. After we applied we had to contact the embassy about a couple of issues we had with the medical check up process. Each email we received was sent by a different person, so we didn't know who our CO was. Finally, after completing the medical check up my partner asked "Can you please advise who my CO is?" and one of the people replied saying that they were our CO. We have heard nothing from them since so my feeling is that if we hadn't asked, we wouldn't have found out.


----------



## nightdivine (Mar 17, 2015)

*Visa in September 2014*

Hi all,

I applied my visa in September 2014. Married in November 2014. They asked to change 300 to 309 after married for free. In may 2015 they asked for more wedding picture also said that i need to go back to indo to process change application from 300 to 309. But when i received email they had already said nightdivine (uf309) outstanding document. Ehm I dont know what is that mean. I hope my visa will granted after I arrive indo next week.
yeah we are on high risk country but two of my friends 309 or 820 granted within 10 months.


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi nightdivine

I think what the meaning is that they already got the confirmatuon from you for change the visa to be 309 buy the document isn't complete yet. 
Just make sure they keep give you update once you complete your documentation in Indo. 

is your frien come from Indo too? Each people may have various time to get their partner visa done even the embassy said take to 12 months or more. 
Because each case might be different. 
In my opinion as long as our case actively in process what we can do is waiting, checking and praying. 
But it doesn't harm if you have more evidence to submit

I'm going to submit more evidence of living together with my husband as I realized that I submit lack evidence of it. 
Hopefully it can boost the process. 

Goodluck with your application nightdivine. 
Please keep us the update when they grant you the partner visa &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## nightdivine (Mar 17, 2015)

Email said nightdivine (UF309) outstanding document when they asked me about wedding picture. If they didn't converted my application yet why they write UF309 instead of UF300? That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

I guess that's the way how they allocate your case.
I'm so sorry if the answer not satisfied you as I am not an expert in this case.

You can go to threas "Ask Mark!" in this forum, he might answer all of your question.
Here is the link:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/49513-ask-mark.html 
Hope this will help you


----------



## nightdivine (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks! I would like to wait what will be happened next. Do they just convert my application or they granted. I will go back to Indo in June 21st. They said it will take 2 days to do conversion. ?dI really dont understand they said they will do conversion to my visa 300 to 309 after get my legal marriage certificate in december 2014 and i did in december 2014. I will ask mark soon if something happened after I arrive indo.


----------



## Krui (Feb 2, 2015)

*Where do we start 300 or 820*

Hi all, I would like to know if someone could guide us in the right direction to start with. Details:
She: Indonesian
Me: Australian
We will eventually get married here in OZ and would like to be living here together. I'll be going to Indonesia again in July for a few weeks, she was here in April15 on Tourist Visa which is still valid until April16. 
I fail to see the differences between the "Temporary Partner visa (subclass 820)" and the "Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)". 
Is it possible to marry here in OZ while she is on the tourist visa and then later do the 820? Or should we rather go down the 300 route? 
What are your experiences?


----------



## nightdivine (Mar 17, 2015)

Krui said:


> Hi all, I would like to know if someone could guide us in the right direction to start with. Details:
> She: Indonesian
> Me: Australian
> We will eventually get married here in OZ and would like to be living here together. I'll be going to Indonesia again in July for a few weeks, she was here in April15 on Tourist Visa which is still valid until April16.
> ...


Pmv is for engagement and you need to apply in indo. Due to my experience if you will get married soon better to apply 820 in ausie if there is no 8503 condition in tourist visa. If you apply 820 you can stay in australia get bridging visa can work and get medicare. Compare to if you apply in indo need tourist visa to come to australia.


----------



## Noodles86 (Apr 8, 2014)

Deddybong, we applied in November 2014 and then heard from the embassy in January 2015 as they were asking for another document. They didn't specify if they were our CO or not, so we don't really know. 

We sent off documents in March to change our 300 to a 309 as we were married in February. We haven't heard anything from them about confirming the change or additional documents or anything. We sent our wedding certficate at that time as well. Nightdevine, how long after you asked them to change the visa did they contact you regarding it?


----------



## anatolian13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Krui said:


> Hi all, I would like to know if someone could guide us in the right direction to start with. Details: She: Indonesian Me: Australian We will eventually get married here in OZ and would like to be living here together. I'll be going to Indonesia again in July for a few weeks, she was here in April15 on Tourist Visa which is still valid until April16. I fail to see the differences between the "Temporary Partner visa (subclass 820)" and the "Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)". Is it possible to marry here in OZ while she is on the tourist visa and then later do the 820? Or should we rather go down the 300 route? What are your experiences?


Just tried to send you a private message, but cant


----------



## debbybong (Feb 14, 2015)

thank you Silky, rora, and noodles86 for your replies regarding my question 

i know this isnt the right thread but how can i resist to post on a thread with "Indonesia" word in it? lol 

anyway, i just lodged an online 300 application a week ago. after a few days, i found "get health details" button appeared under my application details (i cant remember exactly), i was so nervous so i clicked it right away and filled out the medical history question and afterwards i got my HAP ID. but now im confused. i just realised it was probably an automatic response for my application. 
and after i read this thread called "Medical...again!" specifically (im sorry i cant post an url because i havent become an active member) where it said to do medical and police check later when they ask you to (in my case, i lodged an application with police checks).
now im unsure of what to do next. 
i have my HAP ID but should i wait or do it asap?
i hope you guys could help me with this. 

cheers

debbie


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Just go ahead and get medicals done ASAP.
The only reason to delay, is so they don't expire if your application takes longer than 12 months to process.

A 300 PMV shouldn't go past 12months anyway, hopefully!!!!


----------



## Noodles86 (Apr 8, 2014)

My husband did his medical straight away, and can't comment yet as to whether he will have to redo it or not. It would expire in November, so hopefully we get his visa before then (as that's the 12 months anyway). I'll keep you updated . I tend to think it can't hurt to submit everything straight away anyway and then there is less to hold up your application


----------



## sugarush (Jun 22, 2015)

debbybong said:


> thank you Silky, rora, and noodles86 for your replies regarding my question
> 
> i know this isnt the right thread but how can i resist to post on a thread with "Indonesia" word in it? lol
> 
> ...


Hi debbie

I lodged my application (309/100) last friday and received an email to get medicals done othis Monday. I think i will arrange an appointment ASAP within next week. Very busy this week with wedding stuff..


----------



## debbybong (Feb 14, 2015)

thank you pkbeanie and Noodles86 
I just did my medical yesterday in Surabaya, it costs me IDR1,160,000 (assume AUD1 equals IDR10,000) so around AUD116.
But i never get an email to do anything.
Anyway, congratulation for your wedding sugarush!


----------



## asti (Sep 17, 2014)

debbybong said:


> thank you pkbeanie and Noodles86
> I just did my medical yesterday in Surabaya, it costs me IDR1,160,000 (assume AUD1 equals IDR10,000) so around AUD116.
> But i never get an email to do anything.
> Anyway, congratulation for your wedding sugarush!


Hi Debbybong. 
Thats a very reasonable price for a medical check. You needn't worry about not receiving any email from them, because it means you're fine. They will notify you as soon as they find something needed done from your end. 
How long have you been waiting for so far?


----------



## sugarush (Jun 22, 2015)

debbybong said:


> thank you pkbeanie and Noodles86
> I just did my medical yesterday in Surabaya, it costs me IDR1,160,000 (assume AUD1 equals IDR10,000) so around AUD116.
> But i never get an email to do anything.
> Anyway, congratulation for your wedding sugarush!


Thanks Debbie, best of luck to all of us


----------



## nightdivine (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all

Fyi I got my visa today. I am so happy. It took 10 months.

Here is my visa journey:
8 september 2014 lodge app via vfs visa 300
End of september 2014 medical
28 october 2014 : embassy told to change fro. 300 to 309
22 november 2014 : wedding
earlier december 2014 : submit wedding evidence
21 january 2015 : fly to au using tourist visa
march 2015 : came back to indo
5 april 2015 : fly back to au
24 may 2015 : embassy asked for wedding picture they asked me to fly back to indo
end of june 2015 : fly back to indo get officially convert from 300 to 309, told embassy i will fly back to au on 11 july 2015
7 july 2015 : i got my visa
i need to fly to au before 28 august but i have already got my ticket to au on 12 july 2015.

Fyi I got my tourist visa multiple entry for 3 years before i applied my visa 300 (fiancee).


----------



## popasmurf (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats!!!!!

My wife and I are still compiling the documentation after our wedding etc...
I'm still in Indo working at the moment, but not sure for how much longer.

I am hoping we can get lucky and end up with a good tourist visa outcome so we are not apart for a long period of time.

All the best for yourselves in Australia.


----------



## Krui (Feb 2, 2015)

nightdivine said:


> Hi all
> 
> Fyi I got my visa today. I am so happy. It took 10 months.
> 
> ...


Congratulations  yay....I love such news and thanks for sharing the journey. 
Our visa journey will begin in a few months but for now (tomorrow) I am off to Indonesia again to see her for a couple of weeks.


----------



## rora (Jun 9, 2015)

Congratulations Nightdivine and also asti! It's really promising to hear news of visa grants from Jakarta 

Did you have to do an interview before your visas were granted?

We also received some good news today - my partner's tourist visa (subclass 600 - sponsored family stream) was granted. Immigration called me and asked me to specify the total number of days my partner would be in Australia. The case officer then granted the visa for the exact number of days my partner had stated he planned to visit - no more, no less. My partner can only make a short visit because of work commitments in Indonesia, but I still find it curious that some offshore spouses are granted 3/6/12 month tourist visas, seemingly very easily.

Anyway, we are extremely happy we can spend some time together here in Australia. It will definitely make these last few months of waiting more bearable!


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

nightdivine said:


> Hi all
> 
> Fyi I got my visa today. I am so happy. It took 10 months.
> 
> ...


Congrate Nightdivine. Well done. So happy to hear another good news.
I am going back to Indo on mid Aug 2015. Have inform to CO already.
And she said going to extend my Medical Clearance validity due to that plan.
So I hope this is a good sign from them.


----------



## debbybong (Feb 14, 2015)

congratulation Nightdivine!   
Yes i believe my medical was quite cheap. I did an online application for 300 on June 15th 2015. I know i posted on a wrong thread but i like this thread! hihihi
anyway, yesterday (July 8th) i got an email saying my application has been allocated for processing and i can found a name and position number. I assumed that is my CO.
A few hours later i received a phone call from Embassy in Jakarta asking questions about my tourist visa and afterwards the caller clearly stated they received my 300 application and the processing time is 12 months. 
Later on that afternoon i received my visa grant letter! Praise the Lord!  
Just for information, i tried to do an online 600 application but apparently DIBP hasnt ready so i had to do the old way which is paper application.
Included in my application was the mandatory documents (certified passport pages, form 1419, and proof payments) and bunch of supporting documents, such as my proof of identification & financial status, letter of invitation, my fiance proof of identification&financial status, wedding invitation, and additional information. Additional information is just a printed version of our evidence for 300. More or less 100 pages lol! 
Furthermore, in the letter of invitation, my fiance wrote how we met, nature of relationship, purpose of visit, length of stay, type of support he will provides, and reasons why i would leave Australia when my visa period is ended). Basically it was quite similar with history of relationship for 300, but he added why tourist visa is necessary.
We did that far because i have no financial commitments whatsover and unemployed. So i was kinda worried they will reject my application since i have no powerful intention to return to Indonesia.
It took 9 days since i received an email they received my 600 aplication (i sent it by courier). 
Finally i can see a koala real soon!  
I'm grateful i found this forum and i hope this forum can be a blessing for many others!
I hope all is well for all of us!  
cheers, debbie


----------



## Noodles86 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations Asti and Nightdevine! And such great news from everyone else as well! It's all looking promising! 10 months and 11 months waiting is a great result! We reach 10 months at the end of September, so fingers crossed !! Finally light is beginning to show at the end of the tunnel !!!


----------



## nightdivine (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks all. I hope that all of you can get your visa soon. 

FYI, I will go to apply medicare then my husband find out that if you related to citizen (marriage) and you are not working (as tourist visa in Australia) you are eligible for medicare. I think this will be good news for us who apply visa in jakarta. Please check this. Medicare is so important in australia.

I did medical checkup at RS Premiere Jatinegara it cost me Rp750.000. I can say very recommended.


----------



## Noodles86 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh wow really? I didn't realise that! Damn i wish i had known that the last time my husband was in Australia he could have applied then! Oh well, hopefully he will be here soon enough anyway ! That's really good news for those who are already married and on a tourist visa!


----------



## rora (Jun 9, 2015)

And....our partner visa was granted today!!

It was completely unexpected, given that my partner was due to travel to Australia in 2 days on a tourist visa! I guess the tourist visa doesn't matter now!

The visa grant email came totally out of the blue. I saw the email and literally burst into tears at my desk at work. We lodged on 6 November 2014 so waited 8 months 21 days. We were mentally prepared to do another 3-4 months of waiting.

Apart from some emails in January asking to rectify some incorrect HAP ID details, we had no contact with our case officer. There were no requests for further info, no form 80, and no interview. My partner's Australian police check had even expired back May but they didn't ask for it to be renewed.

So, so happy.

Noodles you're next!


----------



## Noodles86 (Apr 8, 2014)

No way!!!! Oh my goodness Congratulations!!!!! I just cried as well when I read your post! I cant believe that got processed so quick thats amazing! Hopefully that means we're only a few weeks away as well! Now I just have to try not get too excited just in case ours doesnt come through that fast! This is really fantastic news congratulations again


----------



## rora (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Noodles, hopefully yours won't be too much longer! I know what you mean about not getting hopes up. A few weeks ago I was refreshing my email a few times a day, hoping for news and it was driving me crazy! 

In case it's useful to anyone still waiting I should also say that we potentially came quite close to having our partner visa granted while my partner was in Australia on a tourist visa. We were really not expecting any news for another few months so had planned to email our case officer yesterday to tell her he is leaving tomorrow. I'm pretty sure she knew (my husband had 2 missed calls on his phone on Friday from an embassy number) but if you do travel on a tourist visa do be careful and tell your CO about your travel dates well in advance.

Also, if it helps anyone, we had limited evidence for financial aspects and nature of commitment but still managed to get the visa granted without any trouble. We had a joint bank account operated for about a year before our wedding, and he was listed as my beneficiary for super but that's it. We had also only lived together for a total of 1 month so no joint bills or legal commitments of any sort. We had, however, tons of evidence for social aspects and joint travel and have known each other forever so I suspect that was enough to convince the CO we are genuine.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sugarush (Jun 22, 2015)

rora said:


> Thanks Noodles, hopefully yours won't be too much longer! I know what you mean about not getting hopes up. A few weeks ago I was refreshing my email a few times a day, hoping for news and it was driving me crazy!
> 
> In case it's useful to anyone still waiting I should also say that we potentially came quite close to having our partner visa granted while my partner was in Australia on a tourist visa. We were really not expecting any news for another few months so had planned to email our case officer yesterday to tell her he is leaving tomorrow. I'm pretty sure she knew (my husband had 2 missed calls on his phone on Friday from an embassy number) but if you do travel on a tourist visa do be careful and tell your CO about your travel dates well in advance.
> 
> ...


Yay Rora, happy to hear such good news! Anyway, does your partner have to enter Aus in certain time period for he is now holding 309 visa?


----------



## rora (Jun 9, 2015)

sugarush said:


> Yay Rora, happy to hear such good news! Anyway, does your partner have to enter Aus in certain time period for he is now holding 309 visa?


Yes, he had to enter Australia before the end of August, so less than 1 month after the grant date. I read somewhere else that the "enter before" date has something to do with the validity period for the Police and health checks but as my husband's Police checks expired in May I'm not too sure why end of August was chosen.


----------



## Noodles86 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow a month is not long to enter the country! Not that you really want to wait that long after it's approved anyway haha! How long have you been together? I've heard about people automatically being given the subclass 100 visa if they've been together longer than 3 years. Did you get the 100?

Also how did you get a joint bank account before your husbands visa came through? Or was that in Indonesia?

Haha yep I've been checking my emails so many times a day waiting for something to come through lol. Crossing everything!


----------



## rora (Jun 9, 2015)

Haha yes, very true!

No, we got the 309. I think to skip straight to the 100 you need to have been married or de facto for at least 3 years. Unfortunately they don't count any periods of just 'dating'.

My husband lived in Australia for almost a year before we got married, so we set up a joint account here then. Pretty sure all he needed was 100 points of ID... in Indo the last time I checked only KITAS holders can open bank accounts, though it may be different for spouses of Indonesian nationals.

I am sure your visa is just around the corner Noodles!


----------



## Noodles86 (Apr 8, 2014)

Alhamdulillah, our 309 partner visa was granted today!!!! So we waited much the same as you Rora 8 months 19 days!!! I am just so over the moon! I got the email 3 hours ago and haven't stopped crying yet haha! I was also at my desk at work when I got the email lol so I got some strange looks haha. 

Ours was much the same as Rora's, no interview, barely any contact from our CO. We had barely any evidence as in the 3 years we've been together we have not lived together or had joint bank account or bills or anything. Just lots of Skype phone call records, message conversations, facebook timeline posts, visa stamps from visiting each other, and lot's of photos. We originally applied for a Prospective Marriage Visa on November 26 2014, then got married in February and changed it to a Spouse Visa. My husband has to enter the country by 8th October, which makes sense as that it when his medical expires. Due to both my and my husbands work commitments, he won't be arriving until the first week of October anyway. 7 weeks until I see him again!

Really can't beleive it, I feel like I'm dreaming. After 3 weeks of checking my emails 50 times a day, we finally received the email we were waiting for!!

Good luck to everyone still waiting on your visa's! They seem to be processing quicker and quicker all the time, so hopefully you won't be waiting too long! Best wishes


----------



## popasmurf (Feb 18, 2015)

Congratulations, hope you have a great life together!


----------



## rora (Jun 9, 2015)

Noodles86 said:


> Alhamdulillah, our 309 partner visa was granted today!!!! So we waited much the same as you Rora 8 months 19 days!!! I am just so over the moon! I got the email 3 hours ago and haven't stopped crying yet haha! I was also at my desk at work when I got the email lol so I got some strange looks haha.
> 
> Ours was much the same as Rora's, no interview, barely any contact from our CO. We had barely any evidence as in the 3 years we've been together we have not lived together or had joint bank account or bills or anything. Just lots of Skype phone call records, message conversations, facebook timeline posts, visa stamps from visiting each other, and lot's of photos. We originally applied for a Prospective Marriage Visa on November 26 2014, then got married in February and changed it to a Spouse Visa. My husband has to enter the country by 8th October, which makes sense as that it when his medical expires. Due to both my and my husbands work commitments, he won't be arriving until the first week of October anyway. 7 weeks until I see him again!
> 
> ...


Aaah CONGRATULATIONS!! So happy for you too!

The weeks will fly by, I'm sure. In our experience it's been great to have a few weeks to get used to the idea of moving countries and finally *being together* and to take stock of everything that needs to be done (registering for AMEP, medicare, etc) before the official move happens. It can all be quite overwhelming if it happens all at once!

Good luck with the move and once again, congrats!!


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Alhamdulillah I got my 309 visa yesterday. 
Hhoorrraayyy...

No interview. It was took 12 months 27 days. 
Should be faster but my husband and I had a big holiday. 
However I am sooo happy now.


----------



## nightdivine (Mar 17, 2015)

Silky said:


> Alhamdulillah I got my 309 visa yesterday.
> Hhoorrraayyy...
> 
> No interview. It was took 12 months 27 days.
> ...


Congratulations silky!! Enjoy medicare and work visa &#128521;. Dont forget to apply tax file number if you want to work. I am happy for you!!


----------



## Silky (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you Nightdivine!
I will! Whoop whoop. I am a wombat now 

Silky


----------



## Becksville (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello All,

I am a newbie here in this forum and am so excited when I see this thread: feels like I can relate to people with same background and situation.

My fiancé and I initially wanted to apply a pmv. But since it takes time to gather all required documents (I had been working overtime in the past 3 months due to my boss was in maternity leave which made me having less time to prepare docs) and in the same time the PMV fee just increased again by $2000 on July, we have not really made it to lodge the PMV apps.

Two weeks ago when I visited my fiancé


----------



## Becksville (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello All,

I am a newbie here in this forum and am so excited when I see this thread: feels like I can relate to people with same background and situation.

My fiancé and I initially wanted to apply a pmv. But since it takes time to gather all required documents (I had been working overtime in the past 3 months due to my boss was in maternity leave which made me having less time to prepare docs) and in the same time the PMV fee just increased again by $2000 on July, we have not really made it to lodge the PMV apps.

Two weeks ago when I visited my fiancé in Brisbane, we contacted the immigration officer through a long phone call (well, the call itself was quite quick but we had to be in line for almost 2 hours -our queue # was 42, to finally have the officer answer us). We just knew from that officer (Maria) that I could get married under my current tourist visa as there's no NFS condition in my visa. After that, my visa will be automatically converted to bridging visa (BVB-so that I will be able to depart Oz-Indo) while I apply for spouse visa onshore. 

Is there anyone here able to validate this? Is it true? Please advise the pros and cons of this option. 

Thank you


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

Yes it is true you can do that, however the evidence you will require for the partner visa is far greater than required for a PMV. Perhaps of you could put up some details of your relationship then some people could give you advice. 
Otherwise perhaps contact a migration agent to make sure your going down the right path.


----------



## Becksville (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks firemansam .

Please CMIIW, if I am not mistaken the requirements for spouse visa are more or less similar with PMV but with additional marriage certificate (as evidence of legally married).

Initially, My fiancé and I plan to get married on Mar-Apr 2016 but as we know the process time of PMV will take up to a year, we then relooked our plan and rescheduled it to be sometimes in second half of 2016. But then as we just found out 2 weeks ago that we can get married under my current tourist visa, we're then back to our initial plan: get married on Mar-Apr 2016 .

Currently, I am submitting extension of tourist visa as the one that I have now will expire on Feb 2016. We are praying that my visa will be approved with the same condition, that is without NFS condition. Otherwise, we will need to lodge PMV instead with consequence that our marriage plan delayed which my fiancé least expects to as he wants us to get married soon and builds a family emergency if Lord willing .

Is there anyone here going through marriage under tourist visa or perhaps know others who experience that? I am keen to know the process/stages and its pros and cons.

Thanks


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Anyone here waiting for PMV application from Indonesia? My fiance and I are currently 7 months 13 days in and just curious to know how long any other applications took from Jakarta immigration?


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

Becksville if you believe that the 309 visa is the same as the 300 evidence wise just with a marriage certificate you could not be more wrong it requires far more evidence of you both combining your lives etc. You really should seek some advice from a migration agent, they will then give you a realistic take on what you want to do and tell you what is the best way to proceed.
If you do this yourselves and do it wrong, there goes 7k and then you will have to move offshore and do it all again anyway


----------



## Becksville (Nov 3, 2015)

Can you advise me recommended migration agent, firemansam?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sugarush (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Guys!

So happy, today I checked my email and the visa grant notice has been arrived!! Yay! I applied my 309-100 visa on Jun 29th 2015 (offshore from Indonesia)and granted today, Feb 25th 2015 sooo...less than 8 months waiting period (earlier than expected). I have to make my first entry to Aus by Jun 15th this year. Best of luck to all of you! My advice, don't really think about the application, the more you think the more you get stressful LOL


----------



## anastas (Jul 20, 2016)

Becksville said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a newbie here in this forum and am so excited when I see this thread: feels like I can relate to people with same background and situation.
> 
> ...


Hi Becksville,
what type of visa did you finally apply for? And have you got your visa granted? 
I applied for PMV on Dec 17th 2015. I thought maybe you also applied around the same time.

Cheers,
anastasia


----------



## markwilson1000 (Jul 24, 2015)

We lodged the spouse visa in January 2016 at VFS Jakarta, it has been 7 months now. There is no update at all. No CO assigned. Medicals, police checks all done. It is a paper based application. Does that make any difference?

It is very frustrating. Can anyone throw some positive light on this?


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

markwilson1000 said:


> We lodged the spouse visa in January 2016 at VFS Jakarta, it has been 7 months now. There is no update at all. No CO assigned. Medicals, police checks all done. It is a paper based application. Does that make any difference?
> 
> It is very frustrating. Can anyone throw some positive light on this?


When I applied PMV (paper application) from VFS Jakarta I didn't get any CO contact until the grant. It was around 8-9 months until the grant.

With 820 online application we also didn't get any contact until the grant, so I think it's pretty common. Unless they need a certain document to be supplied, you won't get any CO contact.


----------



## markwilson1000 (Jul 24, 2015)

*VISA Granted*

Hi All,

My wife's (Indonesian) visa has finally been granted.

Visa type: Partner Visa 309/100
Partner: Australian 
Application lodged online: Jan 18th 2016
Visa Granted: Aug 24th 2016

So, twas about 7 months. I think a lot of them got it too, Looks like the process time is picking up. Wish you all well. thanks all for helping me with my queries over this process.


----------



## markwilson1000 (Jul 24, 2015)

mkarina said:


> When I applied PMV (paper application) from VFS Jakarta I didn't get any CO contact until the grant. It was around 8-9 months until the grant.
> 
> With 820 online application we also didn't get any contact until the grant, so I think it's pretty common. Unless they need a certain document to be supplied, you won't get any CO contact.


You were totally right. My wife got a call day before yesterday and the lady from DIBP said that she was the CO who will be looking into her documents. If all docs are in order, she would grant it on the same day. 30 mins from then, my wife found her grant in her email. All that I am wondering is, if it takes only 30 mins to grant a Spouse visa, why does it take ages to pick them up? And I am pretty sure they have agents in every country working on this cos my wife said her agent spoke a mix of Bahasa and English.

thanks nevertheless Karina.


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

markwilson1000 said:


> You were totally right. My wife got a call day before yesterday and the lady from DIBP said that she was the CO who will be looking into her documents. If all docs are in order, she would grant it on the same day. 30 mins from then, my wife found her grant in her email. All that I am wondering is, if it takes only 30 mins to grant a Spouse visa, why does it take ages to pick them up? And I am pretty sure they have agents in every country working on this cos my wife said her agent spoke a mix of Bahasa and English.
> 
> thanks nevertheless Karina.


No worries Mark! Congrats on the visa grant. I think it has to do with the queue and the location of application and many other assessment they have to do before the grant... I still have at least a couple of years before the permanent visa granted


----------



## hudiaratama (May 19, 2016)

Im still waiting, anyone else waiting for the visa in Indonesia?


----------

